# Got Wood?



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

So i've got a few lovely peices of wood and i've had them sat in the bath with hot water for almost 3 days running now(Clean water twice a day) and the water is STILL turning yellow. Is there any way other than boiling to get all the stuff out of it? The woods REALLY nice and i'd hate to have to not use it.


----------



## zshuzshu (Aug 15, 2008)

Patience is the only solution I have found. If the wood will fit in a 5 gal bucket, let it go for a couple of weeks. I do that and it works fine. The yellow that comes out is just tanins and doesn't hurt anything. If you don't mind it too much, it makes an interesting effect in the aquarium. It will clear up there eventually. I have never been able to clear it in just a few days. Hang in there. It's well worth it.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It's hard to tell, I have a few pieces that are steal leaking tanins after several years. But then, since it's good for cichlids, and keep only low light plants, I don't mind at all. Other pieces barely leak at all even without presoaking at all. It's always a coin flip.


----------



## tawbrey863 (Nov 21, 2008)

I used wood for the first time in my tank, and soaked it in a garbage can and changed the water once a day for about a week and a half, then when I put it in my tank and filled it up it was still yellow tint. I then took ove r half the water out and replaced it with new water, now its crystal clear. :thumb:


----------



## Fishfeind (Jan 16, 2007)

I would just leave it. Let the fish have some natural water before it goes back to crystal clear.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Fishfeind said:


> I would just leave it. Let the fish have some natural water before it goes back to crystal clear.


Totally agree!... after the initial soak, it's good 'nuff!.... plus you won't get all of the tannins out for several months anyway.

-Ryan


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

*mok3t*, I wouldn't worry too much about that. Only issue is if you are keeping plants that require a lot of light.

IMO, if you have a South American set-up with cardinals etc., then the tannins will bring out the colours more. Not sure what you're keeping in there though?


----------

